# Ack! Help! What did I do to my guppy?!



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

I did a water change today, and I seem to have shocked one of my guppies. He's hanging out near the surface of the tank looking...well, stunned. His mouth is gaping open and he's keeping it pointed at the surface. 

All my other guppies are fine, I don't know what happened! What do I do? How do I help him? Should I put him in a little 1 gal. tank I have to recover? It's all I have.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Did you add conditioner to the water? Remember to condition the water before putting it in the tank and not dump the water in and THEN put conditioner. If thats not the reason then I have no idea, not good with fish diseases.*


----------

